# Tag der Meerforelle



## osteangler (25. Januar 2005)

Moinsen,
Wie sieht`s aus, hat schon irgendeiner was vom diesjährigen Termin gehört/gelesen? Hab in der aktuellen Rute und Rolle nix entdeckt. Ihr?
mfg osteangler


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Moin Osteangler! Der "Tag der Meerforelle" ist immer im April, also wird es erst in der März-Ausgabe stehen. So war es letztes Jahr auch. Vielleicht sieht man sich dort dann. Ich bin auch dabei.......


----------



## osteangler (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

mahlzeit,

2002 war`s im märz, ist wieder ne feine gelegenheit leute kennen zu lernen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Osteangler! Der "Tag der Meerforelle" ist immer im April, also wird es erst in der März-Ausgabe stehen. So war es letztes Jahr auch. Vielleicht sieht man sich dort dann. Ich bin auch dabei.......




Geht nicht Dennis , da hast Du Hausarest  :q . Fängst ja immer den anderen den Fisch wech  |supergri -


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## südlicht (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Hai Leute!

Der Termin wurde in der Januar-Ausgabe schon bekannt gegeben. 

Der diesjährige Tag der Meerforelle findet am 23./24. April wie gehabt in Wallnau statt.

Gruß u. Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Super dicken Dank Südlicht! Dann bin ich dabei JUHUUUUUUUU.

@Micha RUHE.......Soll doch keiner wissen.


----------



## Mefo (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Jeep werde auch erscheinen wie immer halt.


----------



## osteangler (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

moinsen,

besten dank, dann werd ich schonmal die drillinge wechseln  wenns wetter passt wird ja schon der eine oder andere horni da sein schönes ding!


----------



## Ace (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

zum fischen nicht aber gerne wieder zum Klönschnack und Fliegewerfen:m


----------



## DerDuke (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Hallo Leute,

bin natürlich auch dabei!!!  #6 

(hoffentlich kommt nichts dazwischen |kopfkrat )


----------



## marioschreiber (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Wie immer : ANWESEND ! (wenn nur die lange Anfahrt nicht wäre ! )

@Richard/Brösel : Schlafplatz wieder bereithalten ?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Mario schrieb:
			
		

> @Richard/Brösel : Schlafplatz wieder bereithalten ?


  |kopfkrat ....ich auch ??? Oder muss ich unter Erics Wohnwagen pennen  |kopfkrat 
Im Ernst...werde dabei sein und mal schauen, wie das so ist  :q 
Schlafen ?? Was ist das .... ich glaube davon könnte Laggo ein Liedchen trällern  :q


----------



## Mefo (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Joo Mario ,
aber nur wenn Brösel nicht wieder Schnarcht. :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Mefo schrieb:
			
		

> aber nur wenn Brösel nicht wieder Schnarcht


 ...hey Richard...ich schnarche zwar auch, aber sicher nicht soooo laut   
Ausserdem habe ich einen "tuffigen" Schlafanzug  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Blauortsand (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Werde auch kommen - einer muß den Laggo ja wach halten!


----------



## osteangler (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

moin,
man sollte den "tag der meerforelle" zweimal im jahr stattfinden lassen, dann braucht man nicht immer solange zu warten


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Super. Ich freu mich schon drauf! Freelander und ich werden auch wieder dabei sein. Mann was freu ich mich jetzt schon ein 2. Asshole!!!! Freue mich auch auf euch Jungs......


----------



## Nordangler (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Werde wohl mich auch hinters Steuer klemmen und ein bißchen mitangeln.
In 14 Tagen 2 Meerforellen-Events, mal schauen was Frauchen sagt. Sonst kriege ich wieder das Nudelholz zu spüren.

Sven


----------



## Agalatze (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

oha das kann ja wieder was werden. letztes jahr war der hamburger brandungstag am tag der meerforelle. und was passiert mir am hellen tag in der brandung ???
ich bekomme einen hammer biss,drille das vieh ins flache wasser (ein meerforellenangler ist amok gelaufen als er das sah) mein knoten hängt am knicklichhalter, ich muss die schnur lose tüddeln, und zack verabschiedet sich ne nette welle.
die mefo hat nach unseren einschätzungen gut 75 cm gehabt. 
das ganze hatte auch noch einige brandungsangler mitbekommen und sind gucken gekommen. die mefo hat ist mit mit der schnur bestimmt 30-40m nach links gezogen.
man war das ein erlebnis,aber ich muss sagen, dass ich mich zu tode geärgert habe.
naja shit happend


----------



## Freelander (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Und ich natürlich auch!

Hoffentlich treffen wir nicht wieder den Spinner vom letzten Jahr der gemeint hat,daß der ganze Strand ihm alleine gehört,bei einem Mefo Festival.
Gelächter!!#q 
Der sollte mal an einem Wochenende nach WH fahren zum lernen,oder Dennis?
Gruß Marc 



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Super dicken Dank Südlicht! Dann bin ich dabei JUHUUUUUUUU.
> 
> @Micha RUHE.......Soll doch keiner wissen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Jo Marc, der Spinner sollte sich erst einmal Heringsangeln im Kiel mit unseren Freunden aus fernen Ländern antun. Der würde sich sehr gut mit den Jungs anfreunden. Dann würde der auch beim Mefo-Event ruhiger werden :q:q:q!!!!


----------



## Agalatze (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

sagen wir es mal so... 
das solche events auf einen tag treffen ist ungünstig.
allerdings wollen die brandungsangler auch angeln.
und wenn dann irgendwelche mefoheinis sich einfach vor einem
vor die nase stellen bekommen die auch ärger mit mir wenn
ich vorher da gewesen bin. habe keine lust mit dem blei einen zu verletzen.
ich denke jedoch, dass man mit den meisten ein gute lösung
findet.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



> Hoffentlich treffen wir nicht wieder den Spinner vom letzten Jahr



Spinner |kopfkrat ...da war doch noch einer  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Freelander (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Hallo!

Ich habe ja  garnicht gesagt das der Typ ein Brandungsangler war,nein das war auch einer Vom Mefo Festival.Also einer von uns.
Man muß  eben auch dort mit Cholerikern leben.Schade eigentlich unter Sportsfreunden.#q 
 Gruß Marc


			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> sagen wir es mal so...
> das solche events auf einen tag treffen ist ungünstig.
> allerdings wollen die brandungsangler auch angeln.
> und wenn dann irgendwelche mefoheinis sich einfach vor einem
> ...


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Marc...wieso ist Deine Zitierung immer unter Deinem Posting. Du bist der einzige, der das hier macht |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat. Sonst ist es anders rum....


----------



## Medo (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Werde auch kommen - einer muß den Laggo ja wach halten!


 
hey hey, das ist mein job.


----------



## DerDuke (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

jaja,

alte Liebe rostet nicht  :q  :q  :q

Hi Medo, 

diesmal bringe ich das GOLD mit, falls wir wieder die Nacht auf dem Parkplatz durchmachen.


----------



## Blauortsand (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



> Hi Medo,
> 
> diesmal bringe ich das GOLD mit, falls wir wieder die Nacht auf dem Parkplatz durchmachen



Ja Ja durchmachen ich lach mich kringelig der einzige der durchgemacht hat das war ja wohl ich - Ihr habt ja das Schlafen der Klitschkokampf Übertragung im Wallnauer Hof dann doch vorgezogen!!!


----------



## wobbler michi (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

komme auch wie jedes jahr,und freue mich auf die geschichten von 4 großen meerforellen die einer innerhalb von 45 min im drill verloren hat,seine 6 fehlbisse nicht zu verschweigen.Ich zieh mir ja auch meine wathose mit der kneifzange an.
Und wenn mir der noch seine erfahrungen ,über wetter,wind und fehmarn beim essen auftischen will,frage ich mich warum habe ich ihn noch nie auf fehmarn gesehen.
freue mich schon sehr auf solche lustigen unterhaltungen.


----------



## Mefo (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

HI Jelle aber nicht das díe halbe Belegschaft  vom Wallnauhof wieder Dienst schieben muß weil Herr Jelle ein Boxkampf sehen muß :q  :q  :q


----------



## Freelander (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Marc...wieso ist Deine Zitierung immer unter Deinem Posting. Du bist der einzige, der das hier macht |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat. Sonst ist es anders rum....


 
Ist das nicht Wurscht?
Aber wenn Du das dann besser lesen kannst.Bitte sehr!|good: 

Gruß Marc


----------



## osteangler (2. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

moin moin,
nur noch 51 tage und der rest von heute


----------



## Sauerländer (2. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

So,gerade die Buchungsbestätigung erhalten.Jetzt kann ich auch zum Tag der Meerforelle kommen#h Haben eine Ferienwohnung auf Fehmarn in Bannesdorf gefunden die noch was frei hatte.

So in Bezug auf die anfrage von mir http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=46151 hoffe ich mal das ich auf einige Tips von Euch zählen kann,und einige Bordies antreffen werde.

So jetzt hoffe ich mal das mein Bellyboot morgen ankommt und es losgehen kann.

grüße
Sauerländer


----------



## marioschreiber (2. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Ich werde da sein !


----------



## osteangler (8. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

moin,
so nach dem gestrigen training bin ich wieder bereit! beim training nix gefangen-das muss einfach ein gutes zeichen sein! noch 45 tage und der rest von heute!


----------



## AudiGott1984 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Kann mal einer den Link für die Anmeldung schicken ? Ich möchte auch teilnehmen ! Hab aber noch keine Anmeldung oder ähnliches gefunden !!




MfG Maik


----------



## marioschreiber (8. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Brauchst keine Anmeldung !
Einfach hingehen, Startunterlagen geben lassen und fischen !


----------



## AudiGott1984 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Also hinfahren ! Am Treffpunkt , Anmeldung ausfüllen und angeln ! 


Gut so einfach !!



Danke ! Ich bin schon heiß drauf !



MfG maik


----------



## marioschreiber (8. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Man sieht sich !

Wird bestimmt am Samstag abend im "Wallnauer Hof" wieder ein AB-Treffen geben !


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Man sieht sich !
> 
> Wird bestimmt am Samstag abend im "Wallnauer Hof" wieder ein AB-Treffen geben !



Na da gehe ich doch von aus! Bin dann jetzt das 2. Mal dabei und hoffe euch auch dort zu treffen ........ #h


----------



## Medo (8. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

ich will den broder sehen|jump:

und laggo|kopfkrat :q ...


----------



## marioschreiber (8. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Wollen wir das nicht alle ?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

|kopfkrat  |kopfkrat ....ich denke, wenn Medo und Dennis und Broder da sind....dann lasse ich das doch lieber  #h


----------



## Gnilftz (9. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> ich will den broder sehen|jump:



Dat is n Argument!  :q 

Außerdem soll es n Südlicht geben, der seinen ganzen Single Malt Vorrat mitbringt, da kann ich doch nicht nein sagen.    :q 

Gruß
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat ....ich denke, wenn Medo und Dennis und Broder da sind....dann lasse ich das doch lieber  #h



Vossidiggel! Hast Du Angst, dass wir was fangen???  :q  :m 

OOOOHHHHJAAAAAA den Bruder will ich auch sehen. WIR woll´n den Broooder sehn wir woll´n den BROOOODER seeeeehn  :q ........


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (9. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> ich will den broder sehen|jump:
> 
> |kopfkrat :q ...



Ich auch, ich will ihn erleben |uhoh: 

Wo isser eigentlich abgeblieben |kopfkrat 

@ Broder we miss you |wavey: 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## DerDuke (10. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Vielleicht ist broder ja einer der Referenten!   :q  :q  :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

...ich denke mal, dass Broder definitiv nicht erscheinen wird, da er solche MAssenaufläufe nicht gerade mag.
Ich kann es Ihm nachfühlen, denn an den Tagen sind die Festlanstrände soooo schön zu befischen........aber keine Bange....ich bin trotzdem bei Euch  :q


----------



## Medo (10. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich denke mal, dass Broder definitiv nicht erscheinen wird, da er solche MAssenaufläufe nicht gerade mag.
> Ich kann es Ihm nachfühlen, denn an den Tagen sind die Festlanstrände soooo schön zu befischen........aber keine Bange....ich bin trotzdem bei Euch :q


 
war ja auch nur so nen running gag:q


----------



## Maddin (11. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Wo isser eigentlich abgeblieben |kopfkrat



Hier


----------



## Karstein (11. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Mich tut ja nur wundern tun, dass der dort offizielle BB-Paddel-Vorführer RenéK sich hier noch nich zu Wort gemeldet hat?  |kopfkrat 

Wünsche euch schon jetzt maximalen Spaß - wäre auch gerne rumgekommen, aber wir sind das Wochenende davor ja schon mit solchen schrägen AB-Moderatoren in Heiligenhafen auffem Kudder... #t


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Die letzten Jahre habe ich es mir kurz vor Fehmarn immer doch noch anders überlegt und die gähnende Leere an den sonst so überlaufenen "Festland-Stränden" genossen. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja in diesem Jahr mich zu überwinden und mich in's große getümmell zu stürzen. 
Aber ich gebe zu dass Broder einen Gewissen anreiz ausüben würde...  |rolleyes


----------



## Agalatze (12. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

ich bin jetzt schon sehr gespannt auf eure berichte.
wünsche euch jedenfalls auch schonmal super viel spaß !
und schöne grüße an den broder :m


----------



## RenéK. (12. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Moinsen,
na klar kommt von mir noch nen Statement....
Ich hoffe das wir auch dieses Jahr so viel Glück mit dem Wetter das ich mal wieder was zeigen kann! Und an alle anderen..

Tight Lines und immer einen Dicken Fisch an der Angel.

Gruß René


----------



## osteangler (12. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

mahlzeit,
is ja ne gute idee aufm festland zu bleiben, kann man sich überlegen wenns zu eng wird
.


----------



## Medo (12. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				RenéK. schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> na klar kommt von mir noch nen Statement....
> Ich hoffe das wir auch dieses Jahr so viel Glück mit dem Wetter das ich mal wieder was zeigen kann! Und an alle anderen..
> 
> ...


 

und dieses jahr wollen wir ne Eskimorolle von dir sehen:q 

alles andere kennen einige ja schon und würden gerne ihren horizont erweitern#6 


@broder

machste urlab oder kommste inkognito?:m


----------



## osteangler (30. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

moin kurze erinnerung : noch 24 tage und der rest von heute


----------



## Dorschdiggler (31. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				RenéK. schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> das ich mal wieder was zeigen kann!


...Klar René....ich nehme Dich beim Wort   
Freitag Abend schon da ??

Wir sehen uns dann  #h


----------



## Gnilftz (31. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ...Klar René....ich nehme Dich beim Wort
> Freitag Abend schon da ??
> 
> Wir sehen uns dann  #h



Beim Alpen-Eric(h) im Vorzelt! #2   :q  :q  :q 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Karstein (31. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Alpen-Eric(h) im Vorzelt! #2   :q  :q  :q



So wird dat nix, Heiko - nur die fischende Fliege fängt. Oder so. :m


----------



## Gnilftz (31. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Es gibt auch Momente,
da muß der Geist gestärkt werden!
Dat geht am Besten mit Malt und Anglerlatein!  :q  :q  :q 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey: 
der schon am Packen is...


----------



## RenéK. (31. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Yep na klar müssen doch noch aufbauen am Fr.#c 
und dann Abends erst|bla: dann auch #g und danach hoffentlich nicht:v 
damit man ja noch was von der Veranstaltung hat.

Für alle die es noch nicht wissen Thomas Michael ex SteelFin wir schöne Wurf-Vorführungen machen auch mal die Dicken Ruten 12.Klasse..zeigen wie man damit wirft.

Grüße 

René


----------



## Rausreißer (31. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

So ich heb nen Container gemietet, in Wallnau

Für Jelle mit der Russenmütze und Jörg mit den Lackschuhen.

Das wird Big Brother pur.  #t 

Mal sehen was da abgeht. Das wird nen Spaß. ( Zitat: James T. Kirk)

Ich geh da natürlich nur unter besondern Vorsichtsmaßnahmen zum schlafen rein. :k 

Tja, sorry KarstenB. Aber das wird nix mit Big Game in Berlin. :c  Aber grüße Stefan Schuller  im schönen Charlottenburg von mir. :m 

Gernot #h


----------



## Gnilftz (31. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				RenéK. schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle die es noch nicht wissen Thomas Michael ex SteelFin wir schöne Wurf-Vorführungen machen auch mal die Dicken Ruten 12.Klasse..zeigen wie man damit wirft.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> René



Goil!  #6 
Wir sehen uns auf der Insel! 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Medo (31. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> So ich heb nen Container gemietet, in Wallnau
> 
> Für Jelle mit der Russenmütze und Jörg mit den* Lack*schuhen.
> 
> ...




wieso schlafen?

wir sind doch zum angeln dort:q

und ansonsten..... der dorn sticht fürchterlich:q:q


----------



## Rausreißer (31. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Oh man Jörg, 
ich sehe uns beide mal 
wieder mit Augen, klein wie nen Eidechsenpo, vor Müdigkeit 
ganz früh Morgens, Arm in Arm übern Stand stolpern. |uhoh: 

Gernot :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Wer möchte mir freiwillig das Fliefi zeigen???? Meine Ohren sind offen..... :q  :q  :q  #h


----------



## Medo (31. März 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man Jörg,
> ich sehe uns beide mal
> wieder mit Augen, klein wie nen Eidechsenpo, vor Müdigkeit
> ganz früh Morgens, Arm in Arm übern Stand stolpern. |uhoh:
> ...



wolln wir mal schauen:q

Jörg


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Wer möchte mir freiwillig das Fliefi zeigen???? Meine Ohren sind offen..... :q  :q  :q  #h


...das machen wir mal in engerem Kreis mit Oh-nemo, Heiko und meiner Wenigkeit  :q 

@ Gnilftz

wie isses denn nu mit doppelschnarchen im T4  :k  :q 
Freitags schön klönen (klar - und Malt schlürfen), Samstag vielleicht etwas lernen und fangen und am Sonntag früh ans leere Festland (weil die dicken Trutten ham wir dann ja schon) und dann zum Mittag wieder auf die Insel  ;+  |kopfkrat


----------



## theactor (1. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

HI,

ach menno.. wenn, dann bliebe mir nur der Sonntag... #c


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

..nicht traurig sein Sönke....ich schlürfe dann etwas Malt für Dich mit (Du zahlst selbstredend  :q ) und am Sonntag schlaf ma' lieber aus  :q  :q  :q


----------



## osteangler (6. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

mahlzeit,
so alle drillinge sind gewechselt, neue schnur auf der rolle und immernoch 16 tage und der rest von heute!


----------



## Mefo (6. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Jo Dito, freue mich schon Tierisch auf den Mefo Stammtisch. :m  :m


----------



## osteangler (6. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

ich freu mich eigentlich eher auf mefo als auf den stammtisch. die aussteiger die zu hunderten vorkommen werden sind ja im vorraus schon bekannt


----------



## DerDuke (6. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

|krank:  #: 
 |laola: 
Jipeeh, bei mir ist es ein Tag weniger. Werde Freitag schon auf der Insel eintreffen.
 #:  #:  #:


----------



## Hagen (6. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Hallo alle Mefofreunde

Muß man sich für diese beiden Tage Anmelden?


   wo bis wann ?


   Danke Hagen


----------



## Rausreißer (6. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

@ hagen,
kannst Du vorher bei Rute&Rolle machen.
Must Du aber nicht. Das Chaos nimmt vor Ort die richtige Form an.
Und rechne bitte nicht mit dicken Fischen.  
Wenn Du fischen willst, dann bleib lieber am Festland oder such Dir vor Ort einen Fischhändler.

Gernot #h


----------



## Broesel (7. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Einmal im Jahr muß ich mir das "Chaos" antun...gemütlich Klönschnacken etc....und vielleicht sogar angeln... |wavey:


----------



## marioschreiber (7. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

...aber nur vielleicht !




@DerDuke: Ich bin man schon da !


----------



## JosiHH (7. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Meine Holde hat Frauenabend, wie praktisch, dann MUSS ich ja zum Treffen kommen.
Such noch jemand ne Unterkunft und würde sich mit mir nen 3er-Wohnwagen antun?
und im vorwege: nur zum SCHLAFEN!!! Also keine falschen Schlüsse aus der Vaseline-Ecke  :m 

Josi


----------



## Mefo (7. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Mario für Dich ist doch 365 Tage TdM ausgenommen du hast Urlaub


----------



## oh-nemo (7. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Holde hat Frauenabend, wie praktisch, dann MUSS ich ja zum Treffen kommen.
> Such noch jemand ne Unterkunft und würde sich mit mir nen 3er-Wohnwagen antun?
> und im vorwege: nur zum SCHLAFEN!!! Also keine falschen Schlüsse aus der Vaseline-Ecke  :m
> 
> Josi


Klar Josi,gern denn dann brauch ich nicht im Auto poofen 
Wieso eigentlich Vaseline,geht doch auch ohne :q


----------



## Klapps kallikay (7. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				südlicht schrieb:
			
		

> Hai Leute!
> 
> Der Termin wurde in der Januar-Ausgabe schon bekannt gegeben.
> 
> ...




Ist es denn wieder so wie sonst,das man sich gar nicht anmelden braucht und auch fischen kann wie man will(schleppfischerei)?


----------



## Mefo (7. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

@Klapps kallikay
Das Angeln ist ausschließlich von der Insel Fehmarn aus gestattet.Bootsangeln ist verboten-BB erlaubt.
Das ganze mit nur eine Rute. 

Vom BB schleppen ????????


----------



## oh-nemo (7. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

@Josi
So´n Mist :e am Tag der Meerforelle fahr ich nach DK.
Wird wohl dann doch nix 
Muß ich wohl oder übel nen Dänischen Tag der Meerforelle für mich ganz alleine machen


----------



## Rausreißer (9. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal im Jahr muß ich mir das "Chaos" antun...gemütlich Klönschnacken etc....und vielleicht sogar angeln... |wavey:


Jörch, bist Du dann schon am Freitag da?
Würde mich freuen.
Und was ist mit Nordlicht. Der muss doch auch dabei sein ;+ 
Na mal sehen. Ich freue mich schon auf die ganzen Hauducken.

Gernot #h


----------



## Laggo (10. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



> Such noch jemand ne Unterkunft und würde sich mit mir nen 3er-Wohnwagen antun?


@Josi

Wie es aussieht werde ich auch dabei sein ich muß dann zwar Sonntag schon zeitig wieder los aber egal, ihr könnt dann ja meine Präsente für mich in Empfang nehmen #6 
Wenn alles klappt bin ich bei der Wohnwagengeschichte dabei #h 
Aber dieses mal schlaf ich in meiner Wathose bevor hier wieder irgendwelche Gerücht hochkommen |bla:


----------



## Mefo (10. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Ja Ja ist schon klar. Mit Wathose schlafen , bestimmt und dann erst um 10:00 aufstehen weil es ja so gemütlich ist :g


----------



## Skorpion (10. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Such noch jemand ne Unterkunft und würde sich mit mir nen 3er-Wohnwagen antun?



jo, das wäre ne Alternative. Im 3er-Wohnwagen lässt sich auf jeden Fall besser übernachten(hauptsache die Hose an haben:q) als in meinem LT.
ich bin dabei.


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Hi Männer! Wer unbedingt möchte, darf mit mir und meinem Bruder im Kofferraum meines Kobi´s nächtigen  :q  :q  :q  #h *kuschel*


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Hi Dennis...was zur Hölle ist denn nun schon wieder ein *KOBI *  |kopfkrat 
Was Du nich so alles an "Rumferkelorten" kennst  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Ach Du Scheis.e!!! Ich meinte *KOMBI*....eine längere Ausführung eines PKW´s mit viel Stauraum!!!!! :q:q:q


----------



## Gnilftz (11. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Moin,
der TdM hat sich für mich erledigt!
Ich darf das ganze Wochenende Dienst schieben... :c 
Vossi, Du mußt Dir nen anderen Schlafplatz, als meinen Bus suchen.

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> der TdM hat sich für mich erledigt!
> Ich darf das ganze Wochenende Dienst schieben... :c
> Vossi, Du mußt Dir nen anderen Schlafplatz, als meinen Bus suchen.
> ...



Da komm ich wieder auf mein Angebot mit dem Kombi zurück lölöl *grööööhl* Zu dritt im Kombi liegen und kuscheln Vossi....Was sagst Du dazu?  :q  :q  :q  #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

also zu Zweit liesse ich mir zur Not ja noch gefallen, aber zu dritt ????
Besser nicht  :q 
Dann werde ich wohl doch nicht erscheinen, oder eben wie im letzten Jahr, die Festlandküste unsicher machen.... |wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> also zu Zweit liesse ich mir zur Not ja noch gefallen, aber zu dritt ????
> Besser nicht  :q
> Dann werde ich wohl doch nicht erscheinen, oder eben wie im letzten Jahr, die Festlandküste unsicher machen.... |wavey:



Wat is los??? NANANA Du wirst ja wohl erscheinen..... #d Ich wollte Dir eigentlich auf der Insel zum 1. Platz gratulieren.... :q


----------



## Mefo (12. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Kriegt Vossi den 1 Platz in der Katigorie DER ÄLTESTE ANGLER :q  :q  :q


----------



## marioschreiber (12. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Was ich immer wieder lustig finde ist wie sehr alle darauf bedacht sind .."ich erscheine..." zu schreiben statt " Ich komme !" 

Angst vor der BFF ? 

@Vossi : Du kommst, BASTA !!!


----------



## Medo (12. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Mefo schrieb:
			
		

> Kriegt Vossi den 1 Platz in der Katigorie DER ÄLTESTE ANGLER :q :q :q


 
ich denke eher es reicht nur für den gesichtsältesten Angler:q :q :q


----------



## Medo (12. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Angst vor der BFF ?


 
wohl eher vor der Nacht..... Laggo ist auch da:q :q 

@Vossi : Du kommst, BASTA !!!

:q :q  wer zuerst|kopfkrat ....und wie weit


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (12. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich immer wieder lustig finde ist wie sehr alle darauf bedacht sind .."ich erscheine..." zu schreiben statt " Ich komme !"
> 
> Angst vor der BFF ?



@Mario
ich denke schon  ,
besonders hier im BB-Forum gibt es eine menge Leute die bei der BFF recht häufig auffallen. :q  :q  :q 

Und jetzt schnell Weg!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

...wann ich wo vor Ort bin (geil das komm-Wort umschrieben - Gelle   ), entscheide ich doch wohl selber Ihr Nasen.....ausserdem bin ich in meinem Alter (um den Ball mal geschickt aufzunehmen) etwas zu gebrechlich, um in einem Kombi zu übernachten. Aufgrund meiner altersbedingten Erfahrung jedoch, sollte es aber auch genügen erst am Sonntag aufzuschlagen (noch eine Umschreibung), um die Siegerforelle in bester "ich mach mal 5 Würfe Manier" abzugreifen und mit dem 10 Wurf kommt natürlich dann der Zweitlängste Fisch. Danach mache ich mich dann für ca. 10 Minuten mit dem Belly in Richtung 6 mtr. Linie auf und ziehe mal eben im vorbeipaddeln einen 75er Dorsch aus'm Wasser. 
Ich denke aber, dass es nicht gut aussehen wird, wenn nur zwei Personen auf dem Bild zu sehen sein werden (Platz 1 Mefo -> Vossi, Platz zwei Mefo --> Vossi, Platz eins Dorsch --> Vossi und kleinste massige Mefo --> Brösel)....also deshalb und um es Euch zu ersparen, mich wegen altersbedingter Schwäche samt meinen Fischen zur Wiegestelle zu tragen....... *FESTLAND*  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## JosiHH (13. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

@Laggo + Skorpion
Alles klar gegangen mit der Reservierung. Der Wohnwagen steht für uns bereit inkl. dem nümf... nypf... nümph... äh... geilen weiblichen Massageteam. :q 
Wir müssen nur zusehen, dass wir die Tür immer abschließen, nicht dass die anderen Jungs auch immer Schlange stehen. :q 

Bettwäsche, Decken, Kissen usw. nicht vergessen

Josi


----------



## Laggo (13. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Sauber Josi, bei mir sieht es auch so aus als ob es klappt ansonsten mußt Du mir noch n bischen unter die Arme greifen, da war doch irgendwas mit Planer für Gebäudetechnik oder so |kopfkrat  #6 

@Medo

Klappe zu!!!
Sonst gibts Nachts n Überraschungsangriff, ich hab da noch son paar Leuchtstabbleie von der Rifftour :m


----------



## Medo (13. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

@Medo

Klappe zu!!!
Sonst gibts Nachts n Überraschungsangriff, ich hab da noch son paar Leuchtstabbleie von der Rifftour :m

autsch 

feind liest mit....


----------



## JosiHH (13. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Laggo schrieb:
			
		

> Sauber Josi, bei mir sieht es auch so aus als ob es klappt ansonsten mußt Du mir noch n bischen unter die Arme greifen, da war doch irgendwas mit Planer für Gebäudetechnik oder so |kopfkrat  #6



Honorar in Pilsform... kein Problem #6


----------



## Rausreißer (13. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ...wann ich wo vor Ort bin (geil das komm-Wort umschrieben - Gelle   ), entscheide ich doch wohl selber Ihr Nasen*FESTLAND*  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri




Also, das ist ja mal eine gut vorbereitete Absage   Respekt :q 
Na, wenigsten Mario trägt hoffentlich den SFGM Geist in neue Gefilde :q 

Laggo, da ware ich vorsichtig, wo Josi dann hingreift :q 

Gernot #h


----------



## Blauortsand (13. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



> Also, das ist ja mal eine gut vorbereitete Absage  Respekt




Genau Respekt dem Absaggler!!!


----------



## marioschreiber (13. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Respekt ?
Ich sach nur : Feigling ! 

Nee , im Ernst : Schade Vossi !


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

wie jetzt Absage |kopfkrat

habe ich schon weider eins meiner Postings überlesen  :q 



			
				ich schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund meiner altersbedingten Erfahrung jedoch, sollte es aber auch genügen erst am Sonntag aufzuschlagen (noch eine Umschreibung), um die Siegerforelle in bester "ich mach mal 5 Würfe Manier" abzugreifen


.......

Noch Fragen ??  :q  #h


----------



## Rausreißer (14. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Aaach sooo Vossi,
dann wird ja alles gut #6 
Das wird nen Spaß.

Gernot #h


----------



## Medo (14. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

@rr 

ob so oder so...

wofür haste eigendlich den wohncontainer geordert?

wir haben doch jelle dabei.... ein garant fürs fischen und nicht fürs nächtigen


----------



## Skorpion (14. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar gegangen mit ...... geilen weiblichen Massageteam. :q



Perfekt Uwe :m . Ihr könnt dann ohne mich fischen gehen. Ich werde mich im Wohnwagen einschliessen und komme erst nach 2 Tagen wieder raus :q


----------



## Mefo (14. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Haste fein geschrieben Vossi hätte ich nicht besser machen können :q  #6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

kannst Dich ja einklinken Richard..... :q 
Ich würde mal tippen.....*UNSCHLAGBAR*  :q  :q


----------



## Rausreißer (15. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> kannst Dich ja einklinken Richard


Das wäre doch noch was, wie wäre es dann für die Festlandaktivitäten in warmer Bande mit nem klitzekleinen Bericht.  

R.R. #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (15. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

So wie es aussieht komme ich auch ... zum TdM.
Allerdings erst nachmittags - zur Beißzeit.-)))

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> in warmer Bande mit nem klitzekleinen Bericht.
> R.R. #h


 *....na ich weiss nicht.....warme Bande...was heisst denn das nu wieder  * ;+ .....Dazu sach ich mal lieber nix.....

@ Stephan

*"Beisszeit"*     is nachts  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Medo (16. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> *....na ich weiss nicht.....warme Bande...was heisst denn das nu wieder *;+ .....Dazu sach ich mal lieber nix.....


 
brauchst Du auch nicht:q :q 

wir *nehmen *Dich so wie Du bist:q


----------



## Gnilftz (16. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> brauchst Du auch nicht:q :q
> 
> wir *nehmen *Dich so wie Du bist:q




 |muahah:  #6


----------



## oh-nemo (16. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

@medo,
@gnnillffszt,
@vossidiggler,
eins is ja wohl klar Junx :m sollte ich mal in die verlegenheit kommen mit Euch wieder mal zu angeln oder gar irgenwo zu übernachten,zieh ich mir mindestens 2 Watbüxen übernander  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :q 
Ich bin ein anständiges Ferkel und steh nur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hierdrauf


----------



## Gnilftz (16. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Die 2. Watbüx brauchste nur, wenn Vossi in der nähe ist...  :q  :q  :q 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

...ich weiss zwar nicht warum, denn eigentlich hat ja wohl Gernot mit dem Krams angefangen, aber wenn Ihr unbedingt meint  :q 
Ich ziehe im Schlafsack lieber die Wathose aus  :q


----------



## Rausreißer (16. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Vossi, ich bin völlig

 |engel: unschuldig  |engel: 

Gernot #h 

Biggie Biggie Biggie can you see, sometimes your words just hypnotise me..

Notorious B.I.G. 
Hypnotize 
Life After Death (Cd 1)


----------



## Medo (18. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Vossi, ich bin völlig
> 
> |engel: unschuldig |engel:
> 
> ...


 
erzähl  Du uns was von Unschuld 

...und schwub .... da schloss sich die Blüte und sagte nein Danke:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

*....WIRD ZEIT, DASS DER HERR MEDO FÜR SEINE "ZWEIDEUTIGEN LÄSTEREIEN" ENDLICH MAL DRANGEKRIEGT WIRD. DAS IST JA NICHT MEHR AUSZUHALTEN...... SPIELT HIER DEN ANSTANDSWAUWAU UND HAUT DANN JEDESMAL DIE FETTESTEN SPRÜCHE RAUS.......*

Jörg......meine Stimme hast Du....vielleicht ist denn endlich mal Ruhe  :q


----------



## Medo (20. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> *....WIRD ZEIT, DASS DER HERR MEDO FÜR SEINE "ZWEIDEUTIGEN LÄSTEREIEN" ENDLICH MAL DRANGEKRIEGT WIRD. DAS IST JA NICHT MEHR AUSZUHALTEN...... SPIELT HIER DEN ANSTANDSWAUWAU UND HAUT DANN JEDESMAL DIE FETTESTEN SPRÜCHE RAUS.......*
> 
> Jörg......meine Stimme hast Du....vielleicht ist denn endlich mal Ruhe :q


 

:q  wie jetzt|kopfkrat :q


----------



## DerDuke (20. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Yipeeh, morgen gehts los!!!   #v 

@Blauortsand: Am Samstagabend boxt Wladimir Klitschko gegen Eliseo  
                    Castillo! Diesmal aber zu einer besseren Zeit 
                    --> der Wallnauer Hof kann diesmal also normal schließen #6​


----------



## Medo (20. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				DerDuke schrieb:
			
		

> Yipeeh, morgen gehts los!!!   #v
> 
> @Blauortsand:Am Samstagabend boxt Wladimir Klitschko gegen Eliseo
> Castillo! Diesmal aber zu einer besseren Zeit
> --> der Wallnauer Hof kann diesmal also normal schließen #6​



Ey Duke...

bist Du nicht der    na, wer isser   :q:q:q:q

schön wenn Du wieder kommst:q:q|muahah:


----------



## oh-nemo (20. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> Ey Duke...
> 
> bist Du nicht der    na, wer isser   :q:q:q:q
> 
> schön wenn Du wieder kommst:q:q|muahah:


Ey, Medo was´n das für´n Intergalaktischer Masturbator ???


----------



## Laggo (20. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

@DerDuke

Dann seh mal zu das Du schon mal die fänigigen Stellen für uns ortest, wir sehen uns Samstag #h

@Medo
 :q  :q  :q


----------



## DerDuke (20. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Falsch Medo, ich bin der hier !


----------



## DerDuke (20. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Hi Laggo,

geht klar!  #6 

Am Freitag besorg ich schon mal eine Kiste GOLD, damit wir MEDO ruhigstellen können!  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Laggo (20. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



> Am Freitag besorg ich schon mal eine Kiste GOLD, damit wir MEDO ruhigstellen können!



Ich glaub das wird eher das Gegenteil bewirken, ich hab Ihn auf jeden fall noch nie ruhig erlebt, es sei denn Er hat gerade n Bic Mäc zwischen den Kiemen #6


----------



## Skorpion (20. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

was man hier so alles lesen kann |rolleyes  Nur Ferkel unterwegs  :q Wo ist die Boardfahndung


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

....das mit der Fahndung vergiss ma besser....hab' ich doch schon geschrieben....der *Hilfsverpetzer* ferkelt am meisten  |gr: 

Der Duke, Laggo und der Rest...wann schlagt Ihr denn so am Freitag auf ...


----------



## Blauortsand (20. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Werde auf jedenfall auch schon Freitag vorort sein und dass ist ja klasse, dass da auch wieder Klitschi boxt genauso wie im letzten Jahr nur hoffentlich geht das nicht wieder so aus ach ja ich vergaß Ihr habt den Kampf ja im letzten Jahr gar nicht gesehen, da ihr vorher abgebrochen habt oder kuscheln mußtet!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

...Jelle...wann schlägst Du denn auf ??


----------



## Blauortsand (20. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Gernot redete irgendwas von frühem Abend aber ich hätte auch schon vorher zeit soweit ich bislang weiß gehe vielleicht schon Nachmittags `ne Runde fischen!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

...na endlich mal 'ne Ansage

ich werde gegen 18:00 Uhr eintrudeln.....
Fischen....das wäre dann noch 'ne Massnahme


----------



## Blauortsand (20. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Ich bring dann auch noch `nen kleines Filmchen mit - wenn Gernot seinen Laptop einpackt um uns etwas einzustimmen!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Jepp...das hört sich gut an...Deine Nummer hab' ich ja....ich klingel dann mal vorsichtig durch, wenn ich im Bereich bin....

Freu mich schon

Bis dann 

 #h


----------



## Blauortsand (21. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

#h  #h  #h


----------



## DerDuke (21. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Bin Fr. so ab ca. 16 Uhr in Wallnau.

Man sieht sich!
 #:  #:  #:


----------



## Medo (21. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bring dann auch noch `nen kleines Filmchen mit - wenn Gernot seinen Laptop einpackt um uns etwas einzustimmen!!!



@Jelle

ich bringe mal den Online Mediencenter mit:q

@ duke

kommt Deine liebste 

denn auch mit;+:q


----------



## Medo (21. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				DerDuke schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Laggo,
> 
> geht klar!  #6
> 
> Am Freitag besorg ich schon mal eine Kiste GOLD, damit wir MEDO ruhigstellen können!  :q  :q  :q



wie jetzt* eine Kiste Gold...

*es kommt doch auch noch Besuch:q

Schau mal in PN.

Gruss Jörg


----------



## Nordlicht (21. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

und dann dieses wetter für euch Link 
da geh ich doch lieber heute und habe die strände für mich anstatt am samstag mit div. hundert leuten an der westküste zu stehen  #y   :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

ist doch erstklassig.......
wie sagt ein begeisterter Küstenangler immer

*DAS MUSS DRÜCKEN IN GESICHT *  :q


----------



## Reppi (22. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Mensch Jungs, ich bin echt neidisch.......
Die komplette Karawane des Grauens und ich bin gesundheitlich immer noch nicht auf dem Damm.... :c  :c  :c 
Also dann möchte ich wenigstens, dass ihr mit schönen Bildern meine Genesung vorantreibt  
@Jelle,Gernot
Wenn ihr ne Kopie für mich über hättet; Medo treffe ich doch öfter mal, den würde ich treuhänderisch als Empfänger anerkennen...


----------



## theactor (22. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

HI,

ich wünsche Euch Hammerspaß bei dem Event und freue mich (leicht angeneidet   ) auf Berichte und Fotos!  #6 

 |wavey:


----------



## Bondex (22. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Weiß einer um wieviel Uhr das morgen losgeht?


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (22. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Kann leider doch nicht dabei sein !

Viel Spass und Grüsse 

Stephan


----------



## Bondex (22. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

@Stephan
weißt Du wann Beginn ist?


----------



## gismowolf (22. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Hi Björni!
Am Besten ist Du fährst gleich an die Küste und sobald der Morgen graut,wirfst Du der ersten MEFO,die daherschwimmt,den Köder vor`s Maul!!!#6 #6  #h


----------



## Medo (23. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Kann leider doch nicht dabei sein !
> 
> Viel Spass und Grüsse
> 
> Stephan


 
Du Looser!!

<Gartenarbeit > oder was ist los??

Alter das kanns nicht sein......

call me#h


----------



## Medo (23. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> @Stephan
> weißt Du wann Beginn ist?


 
Das sagen wir nicht jedem:q


----------



## Medo (23. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

@all
wir sind nicht unter euch...

wir sind on.... wir sind hier


----------



## Medo (23. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Jungs, ich bin echt neidisch.......
> Die komplette Karawane des Grauens und ich bin gesundheitlich immer noch nicht auf dem Damm.... :c :c :c
> Also dann möchte ich wenigstens, dass ihr mit schönen Bildern meine Genesung vorantreibt
> @Jelle,Gernot
> Wenn ihr ne Kopie für mich über hättet; Medo treffe ich doch öfter mal, den würde ich treuhänderisch als Empfänger anerkennen...


 
@reppi

sag mal Bärbel bescheidt.....
... ich hab noch kapazitäten frei#h


----------



## Frühaufsteher (23. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Moin,
ich wünsche euch allen viele dicke Fische beim Mefotag in Wallnau.
Da ich nicht kommen kann würde ich mich freuen wenn Ihr mal berichtet was ihr erlebt habt. 
Der Spruch DAS MUSS DRÜCKEN IN GESICHT kommt eigendlich von einem Motorradfahrer aber passt hier 100%tig hin, denn je höher die Welle, desto größer der Fisch, gell. 
Nochmal ein dickes Petri an all die Glücklichen die morgen auf der Insel angeln können.


----------



## Laggo (23. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

So, ich werd mich dann mal auf den Weg machen #h 

Ich werde hier schon mit diversen Stalking Anrufen von Medo belästigt, das ich mich Zuhause einfach nicht mehr sicher fühle #6 

@Josi
Ruf mal kurz durch wenn Du auf der Insel bist #y


----------



## Bondex (23. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

@Medo

"Das sagen wir nicht jedem"


Super Info und ganz schön witzig! Vielleicht schaffe ich es zu lachen :q


----------



## marioschreiber (23. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Zwischen 9 u. 10 Uhr !


----------



## Medo (23. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> @Medo
> 
> "Das sagen wir nicht jedem"
> 
> ...


 
shit happens:q 

nimm den tüddelkram aus dem Mund und ab dafür...


----------



## Medo (23. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Zwischen 9 u. 10 Uhr !


 
@lackaffe und smolthunter

dat ganze geit um 11 los....

und jetzt riecht auch die 2te hand nach fisch:q


----------



## marioschreiber (23. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Gernot soll sich mal waschen !
(ist ja ekelig)


----------



## Medo (23. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

@ schreibermario

du alter kinderschänder.... 

nicht mal ne büx am mors und dann nen silberling abgreifen....


----------



## Medo (23. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

@all

nichts los hier auf der sonneninsel..

der Rhönwurz ist auch aufgeschlagen und wir haben ne menge spass,

nur angeln war noch nicht so richtig...

... aber was solls....


----------



## Gnilftz (23. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> nur angeln war noch nicht so richtig...
> 
> ... aber was solls....




Schon klar...  #g  #2  #d 

 :q  :q 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Medo (23. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

und noch einer ...


----------



## Medo (23. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

der Josi hat den Scorpion gestochen  

(wegen der besonderen Griffigkeit  )


----------



## Medo (23. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Schon klar...  #g  #2  #d
> 
> :q  :q
> 
> ...



:q:q geht auch ohne Dir#h


----------



## Gnilftz (23. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Sach mal Medo,
fischt Du schon oder trinkst Du noch???    :q 
*neidisch guck*

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Mefo (24. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

So bin wieder zuhause . War ne glatte Nullnummer bei dem Ostwind.
Insgesamt sind nur 10 Mefo´s bis 53 cm gefangen worden und jetzt kommt es 2 Dorsche 43 und 44cm.
Ach ja Jelle ist auch Schneider :g 
Hat aber wieder unheimlich viel Spaß gemacht  #6 
Nächstes Jahr werden wir uns auch ein Wohnwagen Mieten #h und dann geht die Post ab.


----------



## Broesel (24. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Sach mal Medo,
> fischt Du schon oder trinkst Du noch???    :q
> *neidisch guck*
> |wavey:



hmmm..ob schon..oder noch...jedenfalls is Medo anners... |uhoh:  :q ..egal..

anbei, ein paar Impressionen (Wortbeitrag in Bilderreihenfolge des Anhanges)....

Nach einer längeren Paddeltour von Westermarkelsdorf nach Wallnau... |uhoh: kam Mefo auch wieder heil ans Ufer, mit seinem Pontonboot...geniales Teil... :k 

Zur Dämmerung kam dann auch die Gang um Medo und Jelle ans Wasser. In Wallnau war es bald voller, als an einem Forellenpuff. Aber nix mit Fisch und auch nicht mit "Gewaltswürfen"...  

Warum fängt Jelle eigentlich immer soviel? Wie dieses Bild zeigt, machen wir alle was verkehrt...   :q 

Es war schon erstaunlich, wie Jelle die Zweihandrute schwingt...kein hektisches Gewedel...

Immerhin fing er einen Fisch, mit der Hand und schon ein wenig tot.. Aber so ein Sanaal hat schon was...zumal dieser hier nicht ganz klein war... #t


----------



## Broesel (24. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

War übrigens ein ganz genialer Abend, wenn auch der wind recht eisig war. Aber dennoch ein schöner Sonnenuntergang und Jelle durfte wieder als "Fotomodell" herhalten... 

Da Mario, Mefo und ich noch Hunger hatten, verließen wir den Ort des Geschehens. Am nächsten Morgen gings dann nach Flügge und wir mußten feststellen, dass es irgendwie saukalt war. Man mußte schon ne kleine Pause einlegen...aber die Fische machten Dauerpause... :c 

Aber das dicke Ende kam noch....Medo...wie kann man das bloß mit diesem Kerl aushalten...geschweige denn unter einem Dach wohnen.. |kopfkrat  :q 

Ejal...alles in allem war es doch wieder eine luschtige Runde. Ich möchte nicht wissen, was da noch für Bilder aus Medos Umfeld kommen...scheint etwas "feuchter" gewesen zu sein...


----------



## Maddin (24. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Wie immer: Schöne Bilder, Jörch! Vor allem die mit der Zweihand  

Nur muss überall sonst dieser komische Typ mit drauf sein? 
Ciao


----------



## marioschreiber (24. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> ...Nur muss überall sonst dieser komische Typ mit drauf sein?
> Ciao


 
Magst du mich nicht mehr ?


----------



## Maddin (24. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Magst du mich nicht mehr ?


 Bist du da etwa auch mit drauf? :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

...geniale Tage...
ich habe selten so dicht am Wasser so wenig gefischt und trotzdem soviel Spaß gehabt  :q 


Geniake Pics Brösel.... #6 
ich muss meine noch entwickeln   
Aber da kommen sicher noch ein par Bilderchen vom Anführer der Flensburger Bande, oder Gernot oder so.....

Bis denne  #h


----------



## JosiHH (24. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

und Laggo? n 3er??


----------



## Karstein (24. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Schiet wat auf das Angeln - bei Broesels Fotos ist das Nebensache!!! #6 (und respektvoll verneig vor diesen Fotokünsten!)

Wo habt ihr den BB-"Benedict 16." René versteckt - treibt der immer noch Richtung Langeland?

Petri an die, die erfolgreich nen Silberling gefangen haben - und doppelt Petri an die, die schonend um die Trutten herumgefischt ham! :m


----------



## Skorpion (24. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Tja das war der TdM. Wenig Fisch   viel Spass. :g  Ich, Laggo und Josi haben am Samstag Angeltechnisch alles gegeben. Als erstes waren wir in Marienleuchte, große Wellen kein Fisch, dann ab nach Puttgarten dort weniger Wellen aber auch kein Fisch. Immer noch gut motiviert ging`s dann nach Westermarkelsdorf. Dort angekommen mussten wir erstmal eine „Platzmarke“ ziehen  :q . Nach langem Fußmarsch haben wir endlich  einen freien Platz gefunden, aber auch dort kein Erfolg gehabt. Irgendwann hatten alle Hunger und wir beschlossen endlich zu Basis zurückzukehren. 
Abends ging`s noch mal mit der ganzen Horde nach Wallnau. Auch hier alles voller Angler. Nach der Dämmerung ging´s wieder ins Camp. Dann gabt es noch lecker Grillfleisch und ein paar Bierchen. Wir haben uns noch den Klitsch“KO“ kampf angeschaut und gingen danach ins Bett. Sonntag haben wir die Insel Verlassen.
Schade, dass man die Ost-und Nordtrände der Insel nicht beangeln könnte, diese ist viel interresanter als die Weststrände. Der Starke Ostwind machte es aber unmöglich. #d 
Heute morgen haben wir insgesamt 7 Mefos beim wiegen gesehen. Die grösste hatte 53 cm. |rolleyes Bei diesen Bedingungen kein Wunder.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Jau...war schon nicht schlecht.....
hier noch ein paar Bilder von mir....

Postingwahn und Surforgie Freitagnacht........






der Morgen danach 






Gernot war der Fitteste  :q 






Jelle nach der Morgentoilette






Und Laggo gleich hinterher.....(Wieso lächeln die Beide so entspannt  :q )


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

........Skorpion sah recht fit aus 






Der "Herr der Ringe"   






ach ja....und geangelt wurde ja auch noch  :q 
(von links : Brösel, Mario und Mefo)






Waren zwei schöne Tage, auch wenn der Fisch etwas zu kurz gekommen ist  #h


----------



## theactor (25. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Hi,
Nichts Anderes habe ich erwartet #6 #6
@Brösel:  :l Einfach HAMMER die Bilder, mal wieder! :k 
Schade, dass es mit dem Fisch nicht so geklappt hat -- aber dafür war der Funfaktor wohl 'ne glatte 1!

Vielen Dank auch für den Versuch, zu _morgendlicher _ Stunde einige Boardies an Euren Erlebnissen teilhaben zu lassen ( #h Vossi)   |rolleyes   

 |wavey:


----------



## Laggo (25. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Moinsen,

Jo das war wieder mal nen typisches Fehmarnwochenende, nächstes mal bleiben die Angelsachen gleich zuhause #q  #6 
War aber wieder mal ne lustige Runde, ich werde meine Diggi nachher auch mal durchsuchen.



> und Laggo? n 3er??


 Wie jetzt... |kopfkrat 

Ist n geschmeidiges 6:0 geworden, und ich hab wie angekündigt sogar zum 1:0 genetzt #6#g


----------



## osteangler (25. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

moinsen,
jo war n schönes wochenende, mit drei mann zwei mefos und drei dorsche ich glaube 
80% der fische wurden im sund gefangen-genau wie unsere auch! nochmal zu den dorschen, wir haben sie alle wieder schwimmen lassen obwohl sie maßig waren, hätten wir gewusst das der größte gewertete nur 43cm hat ..........ich sag nur 1.platz!! gebissen haben alle zwischen 21-22 uhr dann war der spuck wieder vorbei.


----------



## Reppi (25. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Wenn ich mir die Bilder von Medo so anschaue....... #d  #d 
Jetzt ist mir klar, warum er mich Samstag morgen um halb vier angerufen hat..


----------



## Laggo (25. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

War leider nicht ganz viel brauchbares auf der Diggi #c 
aber diese beiden möcht ich euch nicht vorenthalten.

1. Scorpion beim aufrödeln "gestochen" scharf |supergri 
2. Gernot wie immer höchst konzentriert bei der Sache

@Osteangler

Mensch Petri zu den Fängen, da haste ja mal wieder recht behalten mit deinem Sund #6 
Kann es sein das Du mir gestern morgen mit nem Wohnmobil in Wallnau entgegen gekommen bist?


----------



## osteangler (25. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

moin
ja hast recht, ich hab noch gedacht den kennst du doch...


-am sund geht immer was-


----------



## Meerforelle (25. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

MOin MOin #h 
da hatten wohl viele ei´ne Megne Spaß!!!!
Hier sprechenen ja Bilderr Worte|kopfkrat  
Gruß MEerforelle


----------



## DerDuke (26. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

So, jetzt bin ich auch wieder Zuhause.  :c 

War ein super Wochenende, hat riesig Spass gemacht!  #6 

Da kann ich auch verschmerzen, dass ich nicht einen Fisch gefangen habe und gestern Abend ein Angler neben mir bei seinem 10. Wurf (er war gerade erst auf der Insel eingetroffen) gleich eine 50er Mefo gezogen hat (übrigens mit dem gleichen Wobbler wie Mario am Freitag. Ach so, der liegt ja bei Wallnau in der Ostsee.  #h)  Solltest dir wieder so einen kaufen).

Außerdem ist mir Sonntrag Abend die Watthose kaputt gegangen, ich konnte sie auch mit Aquasure nicht flicken. 
Und die Kurbel meiner Shimano Technium 4000 hab ich heute Morgen wohl auch noch verloren.  #q 
Wo bekommt man günstig eine neue Kurbel her? Die Schraube hab ich noch.

So, hier noch ein paar Bilder von mir.


----------



## Medo (26. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



> Rhönwurz


Rhönländer (besser Medo?)

nö, das hört sich so nach nichts an:q

Du bist und bleibst..... der Rhönwurz:q#h


----------



## DerDuke (26. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

OK Medo, hab es wieder rückgängig gemacht.

Jetzt bin ich wieder der Rhönwurz.  #6 

Man sieht sich!  #h


----------



## Rausreißer (26. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Shimano Kurbel Markus?
Natürlich mit Schraube?
Das sollte nicht schwer werden.
Ich teleniere mal Morgen für Dich und schickt Dir ne PN.

Beste Grüße in die Rhön

Gernot #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Mensch "Wurz"  :q 
und ich habe am Montag noch an Dich gedacht...: "Ich muss arbeiten, und der Kerl aus Fulda haut so richtig fette Trutten raus"  |kopfkrat 
Falsch gedacht.....
War aber wirklich ein nettes Meeting und ich denke ernsthaft darüber nach, im nächsten Jahr wieder drei Tage ruhiges Fischen an menschenleeren Stränden gegen Rummel in Wallnau zu tauschen  |supergri


----------



## Blauortsand (26. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Ist aber auch schön wieder zuhause zu sein da kann man eben mal schnell Abends an das Wasser! #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Is klar Schneiderholm  |supergri 
Wurde während Deiner Abwesenheit wieder kräftig besetzt wa  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## HAL9000 (27. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

@Jelle:Kennst du die Textzeile:"Ich bin wieder hier,in meinem Revier",ist glaub ich von MMW....das war das erste was ich dachte,als ich die Bilder sah,grins

Gruß Thor


----------



## Bondex (27. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Ja dann will ich auch noch ein paar Bilder beisteuern. Übrigens Fische konnten Frank und ich auch nicht ablichten, wir hatten nicht einen Zupfer. Dafür habe ich in meinem frostigen Wagen von richtig fetten Trutten geträumt :q


----------



## Bondex (27. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Schöne Fotos sind auch an der Sundbrücke entstanden, dort war zwar kein Wellengang dafür aber auch umso weniger Fisch :c


----------



## Bondex (27. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Ich werde erstmal abwarten wie das Wetter wird und dann einen neuen Angriff starten. Vielleicht auf Hornfisch... #c


----------



## Bondex (27. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Zwei Tage Schneider - also das geht gar nicht. Darum bin ich gegen Abend gleich wieder los nach Kiel - wenigstens auf die Hörnis war Verlaß |bla:


----------



## Bondex (27. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

So konnte ich mein Objektiv doch noch auf ein paar Fischlein richten und nach einer leckeren Spargelcremesuppe von Nicoletta und frischen Brezeln aus dem Backofen kehrt bei dem anschließenden Sit-in dann die gewisse Ruhe ein!


----------



## DerDuke (28. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Hallo Jelle,

beim ersten Bild hab ich ja noch gedacht du kohlst uns an.

Auf dem 2. Bild ist aber der neue "Wunderblinker" zu sehen und jetzt habe ich mich entschlossen den TDM im nächsten Jahr ausfallen zu lassen und in 2006 eine Guiding-Tour bei dir zu buchen.  :q 

Wie ich sehe hast du den Blinker ein wenig modifiziert, ist das dein Erfolgsrezept? ;+


----------



## Laggo (28. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



> jetzt habe ich mich entschlossen den TDM im nächsten Jahr ausfallen zu lassen und in 2006 eine Guiding-Tour bei dir zu buchen.



Da schließe ich mich an #6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

@ DerDuke und Laggo......

habt Ihr 'nen Schaden oder was....... #d 
Nun habe ich mich endlich durchgerungen, auf Fehmarn mal dabei zu sein,
es macht mir Spaß mit Euch und nun diese Aussagen....da kann ich ja gar nicht mit um. |uhoh: 
Ich habe schon am Sonntag Abend angefangen mich auf das nächste Jahr zu freuen, um wieder zwei Tage mit genauso völlig bekloppten Leuten wie ich es einer bin, das Wochenende zu verbringen......

Bitte ......... so ja nu nich.....Fisch ist schön , aber doch nicht Alles  :q 

@ Jelle ....... pst.....bleibt es bei dem vereinbarten Sonderpreis   ;+ :q  :q  :q


----------



## südlicht (29. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

nu ma langsam Mr. PUCK :q

nächstes jahr bin ich ja auch wieder mit von der partie (könnte auch party schreiben  )...

Schade, dass es dieses Jahr nicht geklappt hat, aber ich hoffe wir sehen uns spätestens im September


----------



## DerDuke (29. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Hallo Südlicht,

war echt schade dass du nicht nach Fehmarn kommen konntest.  :c 

Naja, vielleicht überleg ich mir das nochmal mit dem TdM 2006. 
Vossi hat schon recht, Fisch ist nicht Alles!  |wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

jo Eric....war echt schade, aber es gibt im Leben eben manchmal viel wichtigere Dinge ....... näxtes Jahr dann eben  #h 



			
				DerDuke schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, vielleicht überleg ich mir das nochmal mit dem TdM 2006.


.....so isses brav  :q 
wär schön, wenn es auch dabei bleibt


----------



## oh-nemo (29. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Wie ich so lese habt Ihr richtig Spass gehabt.Leider konnte ich ja nicht mit am TdM teilnehmen da ich schon verplant war.
Scheiß das der Wind aus Ost kam.....
Naja ist ja auch O.K.  für ne "Großveranstaltung" wenn mal die Wetterverhältnisse nicht 100 % sind und der "Spaß" den Vorrang hat.
Beim näxtn mal bin ich dabei.


----------



## Blauortsand (30. April 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



> Wie ich sehe hast du den Blinker ein wenig modifiziert, ist das dein Erfolgsrezept?



Nicht wirklich an dem Strand fische ich meist lieber mit Einzelhaken da man dort sehr leicht sich die Köder verhängt und oftmals Dorsch beißt dann ist der Einzelhaken bei mir inzwischen erste Wahl!
Und sowieso hoffe ich im nächsten Jahr wieder gemeinsam mit Euch allen ganz entspannt auf fehmarn rumzuschneidern!!! :q


----------



## marioschreiber (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

@Jelle : Wir haben uns erst zweimal auf Fehmarn getroffen, und beide male habe ich dir gezeigt das man nicht zwangsläufig "schneidern" muss !


----------



## Blauortsand (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Ja Mario Du hast da auch sowas wie ne Vorbildfunktion für mich habe Dir auch heimlich über die Schulter geguckt werde mich dann beim nächsten mal halt auch wieder bemühen aber entspannt schneidern will ja auch gekonnt sein!  

Ich gebe da Fehmarntechnisch auch auf keinen Fall auf ist eher so was wie `ne interessante Herausforderung! #h


----------



## marioschreiber (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Das wollte ich hören !


----------



## Gnilftz (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Moin Jelle,
mach Dir keinen Kopf, Mario fängt auf Fehmarn nur, weil er bei den Besetzungsaktionen immer dabei ist und Insiderwissen hat...   
Woanders schneidert er auch.  :q 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Broesel (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Nene Jungs,
dat seht ihr alle verkehrt...Jelle kommt extra nach Fehmarn, um wenigstens einmal im Jahr zu Schneidern...   :q


----------



## theactor (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

HI,

@Broesel: good point  #6 Is ja auch langweilig, immer zu Fangen.
Außerdem gibts da oben wahrscheinlich bei Weitem nicht so viele Gestörte    :g 

 |wavey:


----------



## Rausreißer (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

Also Span-Tor,
darauf möchte ich nicht wetten,  
(ich hatte ähnliches in den Buhnefeldern von Lassrönne gestern, nun, übersehen, aber nicht überhören können  )
Aber wie auf Fehmarn formidabel geschneidert wurde möche ich trotzdem zeigen.
Hier ein Versuch von Mario die Sonne zu fangen. 
Das war wirklich knapp.

Gernot #h


----------



## Stingray (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*

@ Gernot|wavey: 

Nächstes Frühjahr, wenn die Meerforellen wieder richtig wild sind, würde ich gerne mal mitkommen. Möchte auch mal meine erste Meerforelle fangen :z !

Gruß Thomas


----------



## marioschreiber (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ein Versuch von Mario die Sonne zu fangen.
> Das war wirklich knapp.


 
Ja, fast hätte ich sie gehabt !
Der Haken hat gut gesessen, aber dann ist das Biest auf Tauchstation gegangen und hat sich erst am nächsten Morgen wieder blicken lassen.

Allerdings an der Ostküste. 
Bin mir aber sicher das es die selbe war !


----------



## Reppi (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



> Der Haken hat gut gesessen, aber dann ist das Biest auf Tauchstation gegangen und hat sich erst am nächsten Morgen wieder blicken lassen


Wie geht das denn ????
Bei uns hier "drüben" ist sie auch untergegangen. ;+  ;+ 
Gibt es doch 2 ?????


----------



## Medo (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie geht das denn ????
> Bei uns hier "drüben" ist sie auch untergegangen. ;+ ;+
> Gibt es doch 2 ?????


 

:q :q und die Welt ist eine Scheibe:q :q 

ausserdem..... hast Du umgesiedeld;+ :q :q


----------

